# At Home Coding Companies



## JosephGar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. Amazingly enough I managed to pass the CPC exam the first time out. I am looking for a company that hires coders to work from home. I have already applied to Aviacode but was wondering if there were any other solid and reputable companies out there. When I look it up on the web I get an extensive list of At-home opportunities instead. If you can give me any advice I would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Sharon Treadway (Dec 27, 2012)

*Certified Medical Records Coder, CCS, CPC*

Peak Health Solutions and Maximum both hire remote part-time and full-time coders


----------



## lisettenegron (Dec 27, 2012)

Try T-Systems. They contract coders as well.


----------



## twizzle (Dec 27, 2012)

JosephGar said:


> Hello everyone. Amazingly enough I managed to pass the CPC exam the first time out. I am looking for a company that hires coders to work from home. I have already applied to Aviacode but was wondering if there were any other solid and reputable companies out there. When I look it up on the web I get an extensive list of At-home opportunities instead. If you can give me any advice I would appreciate it. Thank you.



I presume you have at least 3 years of coding experience if you're looking to work from home. It's not something you can just jump into I'm afraid. Take a look at Contexo's website for available jobs and narrow your search to "remote positions" and see what the requirements are for posted jobs. You may be better trying to get your foot in the door and doing a coding job first, as a certification does not necessarily mean you know how to code. Experience counts for a lot and you'll need a lot more help than you think initially.
Good luck. I hope you prove me wrong.


----------



## nevelyn_m@yahoo.com (Dec 27, 2012)

*CPC certified*

I've been trying to work remotely, anyone know about entry level remote?


----------



## cordelia (Dec 28, 2012)

I know McKesson used to hire newer coders, not sure if they still do....

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------

